# Sticky  Pictures of a Visit to the Sinn Factory 2006-04



## Crusader

I visited the Sinn headquarters in Frankfurt on 28 April 2006 and met with Lothar Schmidt, the owner and CEO, and Simone Leseberg, in charge of marketing and communication, to discuss forum-related issues. (See my post on that in the other thread).

Lothar Schmidt was kind enough to offer me a personally guided tour through the Sinn facilities, answered all questions that I had and I was permitted to take photos of all areas. I was impressed by the openness. The friendly, relaxed yet focused attitude of all employees was very much in evidence. Not being much of a photographer (you can tell by the picture quality), I was definitely talking more than I was taking photographs, but here are a few impressions.

About 60 Sinn employees put out ca. 14,000 watches per year. This is the man at the heart of the Sinn empire:










From the customer point of view, the Sinn Showroom is the heart of the world of Sinn. Here all models (as well as straps and bracelets) can be viewed, handled and compared. For those of us lucky enough to visit Sinn on a business trip to Frankfurt or in a dedicated Sinn visit, being able to compare all variants of the collection is a huge advantage over the limited selection of other brands that is usually available in high-street jeweler's shops. Another advantage is that one gets to talk to knowledgeable Sinn employees in the showroom, not sales personnel ignorant of the minute differences between models, or the technology involved. Add to that the value-for-money advantage for the consumer in direct marketing, and it is obvious why I am quite a fan of being able to deal with manufacturers like Sinn (or Stowa, or others) directly. About 75% of the models are in stock (no, not the U-series, and - perhaps surprisingly for us toolwatch addicts - the new Régulateurs both of which are apparently selling like hotcakes).









(The guy who is not Mr. Schmidt in the picture is your moderator.)

These are workplaces in the service/repair department on the ground floor where repairs take place. My 656 underwent a spontaneous test on the timing machine, and after four years it is still at an average of +3 seconds per day.



















The accuracy test of my 656 was followed by a pressure test which you can see in the next picture. Importantly for me, the watch was first tested to -0.8 bars, and then to +5 bars, and passed both tests with flying colors. (The 656 case is a solid thing, and can easily handle pressures of multiples of the 10 bar/100 meters indicated, but pressure tests take time, and rating an aviation watch to the depths of a dive watch would necessarily drive up the price). All watches are individually pressure tested non-invasively, but there is also an in-house machine for a wet pressure test. This is Lothar Schmidt strapping my 656 in for the low-pressure test:










On to the production hall where all of the new and many of the complicated movements/watches are assembled. The movements are supplied by ETA only in chronometer-grade quality (though without COSC certificate) and to Sinn specifications, e.g. using their special oil which is very pure and works in a greater temperature range than conventional oils. Mr. Schmidt pointed out that COSC-certification relates only to the movement, not the watch, and that the forces involved in fitting hands and mounting a COSC-certified movement into a case can easily negate the accuracy achieved during the COSC procedure. He prefers to have the watch regulated as precisely as possible _after _ the assembly. If the watches are not assembled by Sinn personnel, the production facility is where a rigorous final check is performed and any faults rectified before the watches are being released to the sales department.










The lady was assembling on one of the Finanzplatz watches as we passed through:










Part of the production facilities is what I like to think of as the "torture chamber" (my words, not theirs) where some of the things are done to watches that are unique to Sinn and which you cannot find in other brands:

This is the Argon filling machine. The watches are inserted into the white plastic carrier, and then a vacuum is created and the watches filled with Argon - the whole procedure is then repeated for good measure. The dry capsule is inserted at this time as well (it is re-usable once dried, by the way).










This piece of machinery is used to chill those watches to be certified to 45° C below freezing. While many more watches use the special Sinn oil, not all watches undergo the test in the cold chamber, again a time-consuming affair and hence immediately related to the product price. Besides running accurately, the cold test makes sure that no elements are deformed as a result of the extreme cold - you can easily imagine that the cold could deform a minute or second hand so that it might block other hands, or touch the crystal. Hence the cold certification of watches extends far beyond the accuracy test.










Back to the showroom and what I like to call "The Hoard": This is the vault where the ready-for-sale watches are kept after having gone through a rigorous and well-documented quality management procedure. (A file is kept on the performance of every individual watch during the production tests like accuracy, pressure-resistance etc.). Here is a shot of the 356 drawer, another one of the best-selling models:










Wouldn't we all like to have some of this hoard at home? ;-)

Sinn quality control efforts are rigorous &#8230; the accuracy of all movements is documented, and here is one aspect that I found particularly effective and illustrative of the care taken in the Sinn production. When the watches are transited from production to sales, they receive a date stamp ("136" translates to a production date of week 13 in 2006, e.g.). If the watches are in "The Hoard" for more than one year, they will be re-oiled. Compare that to not knowing how long a watch has been at a jeweler's before purchase and you can see why I think that Sinn is going the extra mile in quality control. B-)










I must say that I was greatly impressed by the personality and dedication of Mr. Schmidt, and of the Sinn employees.

Not documented are the administrative offices and the meeting room as these facilities are in a substantial remodeling phase.

&#8230; and saving the best for last:
The Sinn management was very amenable to the idea that another guided tour for interested members of WatchUseek will be arranged later this year (dependent on the progress of the remodeling of the facilities), and of course I shall keep you posted about this project. Watch this space!


----------



## Dave E

*A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Fabulous post, Martin, very informative!


----------



## pugridiron

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin, great write-up on your visit to the Sinn Factory. I can see that Sinn use many of the same manufacturing measures and practices (i.e. full temperature calibration, environmental stress screening (ESS), date coding of inventory, etc.) that my company uses to produce high grade fiber optic gyroscopes for the US Military. I'd expect nothing less from a well ran German watch company. That's why both of my watches are Sinn's!


----------



## Serafino

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Fantastic post. Very informative. Sinn really appears to be run very efficiently. Interesting that they make 14,000 watches per year. That's a very impressive figure for a relatively small company.

You mention that some watches are not assembled by Sinn. Did they give you an impression as to what percentage was in fact assembled in house?

I always wondered how they handled the Argon issue. Sinn appears to have made significant investment in their facilities which is really refreshing compared to how some companies basically order up private label derivatives and concentrate on marketing.

Sinn :gold


----------



## MSAINT

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Thank you Martin for this great post (cool pics, tie and text)!!!!!! :-!
I already wanted a 656 ... now I want it soooo baaad :-D

It's allway great to see how our watches get created and realise that real people in flesh an bones actually worked conciously to make them. :thanks


----------



## Guest

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Excellent post and a nice tie Martin :-D


----------



## thodgins

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Thank you for the pics and write-up. It is always cool to see the inner workings of a watchmaker and get an insight as to what their shop looks like.


----------



## Mike Rivera

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Great post Martin. It make us feel like we're buying from people and not just some faceless company.

Good job!

- Mike


----------



## Tragic

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

You must have felt like a kid in a Candy Store Martin! I know I would have...lol.
Great post and pics and kudos to Sinn for being so accessible.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

*Thanks so much for that fabulous post Martin.* I find myself envious of the wonderful opportunity you had to visit and report on the inner workings of Sinn and to meet with the Sinn visionary of the new millenium. Very insightful!! :-! And I agree....nice tie!!

Great photos Martin and an informative read.

*edit:* I too am interested in hearing more info regarding the out-of-house assembly of certain models. I'm sure with 14,000 watches manufactured annually and a staff of 60, there must have been a percentage done elsewhere. Was this discussed further Martin?


----------



## Sudhakar

*Great Post....Thank you....*

It is very informative thank you very much Martin :thanks. Very impressive factory congratulations to Mr. Schmidt and his employees :-!.

Martin your watch looks nice B-) in the photo with Mr. Schmidt.


----------



## David Woo

*Excellent post, Martin!*

thanks so much!
DW
ps: a bit of math, 14,000 watches divided by 52 weeks = 269 watches per week, divided by 5 days = 54 watches a day.
Sounds like a lot of work, more considering August vacation.


----------



## mrcrowley

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Great Martin. I didn't see my EZM2 on the work benches. Hoping it's back soon


----------



## Robert Hansen

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin:

Thanks so much time for your professionalism and dedication. You and Tim do an outstanding job moderating this Forum.:gold


----------



## obo

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

thanks martin!


----------



## Watchbreath

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

:-! Excellent! Dang, now I'm getting that urge again.:-|


----------



## MSAINT

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



Watchbreath said:


> :-! Excellent! Dang, now I'm getting that urge again.:-|


yes, it hitches badly doesn't it? :-D


----------



## David Woo

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin: did you see any of the new 142's being made? Also, which watches are assembled elsewheres?
Thanks!
DW


----------



## UVox

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

excellent Report Martin, :-!


----------



## raffles1

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin, thks for the detail reporting. Will be nice if you have videotaped the excursion!:thanks:-!


----------



## Motorscooter

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin,

SuperGeil write up and pictures! 

I have to pick up a U1 bracelet, was there a sales room somewhere or is that somewhere else?? I have to call them tomorrow to see if the bracelet is in yet. I HATE driving in Frankfurt!!!O|

Dan


----------



## gra

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*










Wouldn't we all like to have some of this hoard at home? ;-)

yes  yes  yes


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



Motorscooter said:


> have to pick up a U1 bracelet, was there a sales room somewhere or is that somewhere else?? I have to call them tomorrow to see if the bracelet is in yet. I HATE driving in Frankfurt!!!O|


Dan, the Sinn showroom is well worth visiting. Sinn are located in Rödelheim, just off the A5, so you don't really have to go through Frankfurt, and once off the Autobahn it's just down Ludwig-Landmann-Straße and then into Rödelheim. Piece of cake.


----------



## kelvint21x

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Wow, that is very informative Martin, THANK YOU!!!. This will be a great weekend, go to Germany, rent a BMW M5, FLY down autobahn(250km/h will be fun), stop at Sinn factory, have a great tour, then head for a german beer!!


----------



## Andi

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Hi,



Crusader said:


> The Sinn management was very amenable to the idea that another guided tour for interested members of WatchUseek will be arranged later this year ...


i can highly reccommend taking this tour! The staff is very friendly and anxious to answer all (even silly) questions.

Maritn, nice review!

Andi


----------



## watchnerd

*I was just there, too!*

This is funny. I was just at the Sinn factory the same week. I was in Frankfurt on business and visited them the morning of April 24, 2006.

I didn't have time for a complete tour (nor did I ask for one), but I did see the showroom. I was hoping to buy a U1 or U2, but alas, they're backordered even at the factory. I did get to gawk at lots of other models, though, and left with two hefty hardbound Sinn catalogs in both German and English. :-!

The factory was a bit hard to find at first, though. I didn't expect it to be tucked into a residential neighborhood. :-D

Cheers,

watchnerd


----------



## Guillermo

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



David Woo said:


> Martin: did you see any of the new 142's being made? Also, which watches are assembled elsewheres?
> Thanks!
> DW


I hope that by the time that they are on the market I'll have enough money to get one. I like the pictures I've seen so far.


----------



## Kool Cat

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Great post Martin, it is always good to put a face to a name :-D

Also, many thanks to Lothar Schmidt and Sinn for being such amenable host. Well done and keep it up. :-!

Hopefully, I would save enough money for a Sinn factory tour one day :think:


----------



## Motorscooter

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



Kool Cat said:


> Hopefully, I would save enough money for a Sinn factory tour one day :think:


Does the tour cost euronen or is it free??? I have to go pick up my bracelet anyways so I might as well check it all out!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## cj610

*Wonderful report.......Thanks!<nt>*

nt


----------



## JimmyT

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin, its been every bit seconds of excitement reading your excellent trip report. I'm sure we are all craving for this rare opportunity of a life time to be able to make a similar visit to the Sinn factory.

Thanks for bringing to us your wonderful shots. Must have been at an enriching experience for you.:-!

Regards,
JimmyT.


----------



## Ernie Romers

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin, excellent report!! Thanks a lot. Could you please contact me by e-mail and fill me in on the outcome of your discussions with them?


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Guys, it looks like the date for the tour of the Sinn facilities will be in October, when all the Football wold championship and the summer holidays are over.


----------



## Kool Cat

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Martin, thanks for the updates.

Very important question. Is Sinn hosting the visit and are they gonna pay for our airtickets and in-country hospitality :-D

Please say YES and I want to be the first to register :-!


----------



## JohnF

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Hi Martin -

Let me know when this happens! The only day I couldn't make it would be the 16th, which is my wife's birthday...woops, that's on a Sunday. 

Perfect would be 22 October: that's my 50th birthday...ye gods, where has the time gone?

JohnF

PS: That's a Saturday when they're not usually open... hint hint


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

I strongly assume that the visit will be during a workday, and during working hours, so that we can see the employees at work.


----------



## JohnF

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

What? They don't work Saturdays????

How, how, how...positively German of them. 

OK, I'll keep a day of vacation time ready for that event, regardless of when it does happen. 

Can you persuade them to let us build our own U1s so we can take them home with us?

JohnF


----------



## Kool Cat

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Hi Martin, has there been more development between yourself and the Sinn management lately?

Kindly keep us posted :-!


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



Kool Cat said:


> Hi Martin, has there been more development between yourself and the Sinn management lately?


I got some info re the antimagnetic qualities of the U-series watches which I will translate and post shortly ... but on the weekends, alas, I have less time for the forum than during weekdays.


----------



## johnj

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Oh my god. Looking at all those fine timepieces in person would be enough to make a person go into chronological shock!


----------



## smc

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Are there no further details on which watches are 'not assembled by Sinn personnel'? I'm very interested in the 6026.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



smc said:


> Are there no further details on which watches are 'not assembled by Sinn personnel'? I'm very interested in the 6026.


Welcome top the forum, smc !

Generally, the more complex a watch is, and the newer it is, the higher the likelihood that it is physically assembled at Sinn. All other watches are assembled by specialist companies in Germany and Switzerland - you don't need special expertise to plop a movement into a case; the Sinn value addded is in the lubricant (supplied by Sinn to ETA for use in the Sinn-bound movements) and in the special cases and assorted technology.

All watches are quality-controlled at Sinn HQ, though, and Argon-filling and all technical testing of assembled watches takes place at Sinn, too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Wrist Machine

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*



Crusader said:


> Welcome top the forum, smc !
> 
> Generally, the more complex a watch is, and the newer it is, the higher the likelihood that it is physically assembled at Sinn. All other watches are assembled by specialist companies in Germany and Switzerland - you don't need special expertise to plop a movement into a case; the Sinn value addded is in the lubricant (supplied by Sinn to ETA for use in the Sinn-bound movements) and in the special cases and assorted technology.
> 
> All watches are quality-controlled at Sinn HQ, though, and Argon-filling and all technical testing of assembled watches takes place at Sinn, too.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hello All,

This is the first time I have discovered a dedicated Sinn forum and it is about time too. I am very interested in taking the Tour of Sinn's facilities and all the more so with a group of fellow enthusiasts.
I had considered going this summer by myself but the world cup might just make it a little more difficult.
Anyway, I have several Sinn's including the 256, The Finance chronograph, U1 and recently managed to acquire one of the last 958 Fulda challenge limited editions.
I have collected watches since I was 8 years old and have many other watches from other manufacturer's but Sinn for me represents the very best of engineering excellence at realistic prices.
Once again it is great to see a forum on this tremendous brand.

All the best for now:-!

Roy.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: A Visit to the Sinn Factory*

Welcome to the forum, Roy!

Hope you will have a good time here.


----------

